# Tom vs Jerry



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

Y'know that popular cat and mouse pair?...I prefer Tom; he's cute + I have a thing for cats. Jerry, on the other hand, can be a real jerk--always stealing food and stuff...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Tom. Jerry is just annoying.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Jerry has always been and will always be my favorite. I can't stand Tom.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I always felt a bit sorry for Tom. He tries so hard but never gets any reward.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Jerry is a little ****


----------



## JMaster123 (Feb 26, 2013)

**** that ****ing disgusting rat. I hate Jerry.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Tom~ kitties are cute, especially determined ones xD


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jerry is a little punk *** *****. Even if Tom's just sleeping or something, Jerry ALWAYS has to go up to him and slam his tail in something just to **** with him. You think that's ****s gonna fly with Tom? He was just trying to sleep. Tom sometimes is unlikeable but he doesn't go provoking that bulldog just to **** with him.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom. Jerry is a little brat.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree that Jerry is a jerk! Go Tom!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

They stopped broadcasting those cartoons over here in the UK years ago, because they were deemed too violent for todays kids to watch....WTF..?


I always wanted tom to mash up that little BAS**** jerry, but alas I dont ever think i ever did........


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

aww but Tom would be nothing without Jerry  cute little Jerry!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Tom. Jerry is just annoying.


I thought I was the only one! I used to hate watching it as a kid because that little twerp would always get his own way.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Thomas! <3


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Jerry! I always liked Jerry when I was a kid, I always played as him in the 
videogames

I've heard that their names come from World War 2, as the allies would call Germans "Jerries" and the Germans would call the Brits and Americans "Tommies", not sure if this is true or not.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I liked the giant bull dog. Tom was kind of a wuss.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I always liked the cat.... Tom is his name? That mouse is just so annoying X__X


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Jerry's no-nonsense thug cousin:










And the musketeer:


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

jerry cause he ****in awsome


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I always forget which is which. I rarely watched the show; always hated slapstick. I think the cat is Tom. If so, I like Tom.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I prefer Pinky and the Brain


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm going with the little guy


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jerry a jerk? I never got that impression, Tom is always trying to eat the little animals and Jerry protects them. Tom also is kinda idiotic, with him usually getting outwitted by Jerry and pretty much the entire rest of the cast. Plus Jerry is the underdog. I gotta go with my man *ahem* my mouse Jerry.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Tom, he's hilarious.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Tom FTW.

On another note, I used to have a Tom & Jerry PC game, which was basically a nonsense fighting game between Tom and Jerry. As an 8 year old child, I enjoyed pummeling jerry in with a bent nail and bat very much. 

On another other note, I always got confused with Tom and Jerry. Through the generations, their personalities conflicted a lot. And I always got confused as to whether or not they were pure, bitter enemies, or just housemates that sometimes were friends and sometimes hated each other's guts. It seemed like in some episodes, Tom and Jerry were merciless to each other, while others they seem like best buds.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I wouldn't know which was which if I hadn't read any of the comments in this thread. I didn't like these cartoons.


----------

